# D.C.-Fried Chicken



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been reading about the attempts to make KFC fried chicken.  I just ate KFC chicken a few nights back and found it has lost much of its origianal magic.  When I first tried it, the flavor was new and unique to me.  It had so much flavor.  Now, it's just another piece of chicken, and is usually greasy.  It just doesn't measure up anymore.

So now, I'm challenging the great cooks at DC to come up with a better recipe, and one that doesn't require special equipment, like a pressure frier.  I know that my chicken is of better textural quality, jucier, lighter, but maybe not with the ideal spice mixture.  I use simiple salt and pepper usually.  I will make fried chicken tonight, write down the recipe, and share it with everyone.  I invite everyone who wants to to do the same.  Then we can all try each other's recipes, and work to perfect our own blend of herbs, spices, and cooking techniques.  And if anyone wants to judge the chicken recipes, techniques, and end quality, I say go for it.  I just believe that we can make better chicken than KFC.

Anybody up for the challenge?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 13, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I have been reading about the attempts to make KFC fried chicken.  I just ate KFC chicken a few nights back and found it has lost much of its origianal magic.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Thank you!!  I just spent way too much money on a bucket and I ended up letting the cats have it.  It was not the same and it was definitely not worth the money I paid.  Heck, the Banquet frozen chicken in the box was better than my last trip to KFC.

I don't do fried chicken but I would love to see what people here come up.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2009)

GW I've tried your cooking method twice now...First time I was duly impressed!! (Did I tell you I am very hard to impress) The second time...it was pretty good, but no Cigar! --- I did a couple of things different --- I didn't think it would matter -- Next time I will go back to plan "A" to see if I can duplicate my first attempt...Will keep you posted! 

Enjoy!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 13, 2009)

I am up for the challenge, Goodweed.  Are we putting a deadline on this?  And the recipes should be original or adapted so much they are unique to the person.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 13, 2009)

Uncle Bob, Thank you.  LPBIER, Please feel free to use any inspiration you think would be helpful.  Just remember, we are attempting to create an exceptional recipe that uses commonly available ingredients, isn't so demanding or intricate that people won't use it, and it has to taste wonderful.  I'm hoping we can come up with something unique and special, something that will put KFC and the other cooking chains to shame, using nothing more than the knowledge we share.  I believe we can cook with anybody.  We have a lot of talent within our ranks.  Let's put it to good use.  Who knows, if we do this and it works, then we can do it with other recipes as well and create and maybe even publish a DC Collaberative Cookbook.

With this in mind, we have to be ethical about this.  No plagarizations, no copycat recipes, etc.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 13, 2009)

Goodweed, I know this sounds selfish, but I'm going to sit this one out, and hope to reap the beenfits of all your experimenting. I do not make good fried chicken. It is one of my disappointments. And the chicken we get here is outstanding - no hormones, no antibiotics, nice and fat, extra fresh. I can roast it, fricasee it, braise it for Mexican dishes, etc. But fried? I await the results eagerly.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 13, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> With this in mind, we have to be ethical about this.  No plagarizations, no copycat recipes, etc.



That's what I meant by unique but should have just said it in these words!


----------



## Scotch (Feb 13, 2009)

Something tell me that you changed more than KFC. It's not all that good once you know what is.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 13, 2009)

This will be interesting to watch.  Although I am moderately proficient in several areas, at least enough to usually suit me, I have never been even close to happy with my fried chicken efforts, so much so that I never even attempt it anymore.

I dont know if KFC is all that good anymore, or perhaps if it ever was, but I know that one time I thought it was quite wonderful.  I have not had it for some time now (like years), but I long for what I believe I remember.  I even tried looking it up recently to see if I could learn more about how to approximate it.

I will anxiously await the opinions and suggestions of the fried chicken experts.  Perhaps I will even be inspired to try it again.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 13, 2009)

I said I was going to test tonight.  Here are the results.

Test number 1: 
I'm tasting this as I'm typing.  The chicken is fresh out of the oven, and I havepaper towel in hands between tasting and typing.  Before I start, I made two pieces of chicken - skinless chicken thighs, using identical technique, cooked at the same time in the same oven.  I will give the recipes after I taste these and give you the critique.


*Recipe 1: *
This recipe has significant thought put into the seasonings.  So here goes.  How do I describe this one?  It is soooo good, but dramatically different than the first.  The coating doesn't have that mild crunch like the first one does, but isn't sloppy or gooey either.  It's a proper coating.  But the flavor is much more intense.  If your after great chicken meat flavor, then opt for the first recipe.  If you want intense, great flavor, opt for recipe number two.  I can't really decide which one I like better.  This second recipe is bold and litterally takes over your senses.  It is a spicy, but not pepper hot.  The flavor is well ballanced, and is what you think of when you think chicken while watching the superbowl.  I would say that it would rival hot wings for popularity as a snacking food.  But you'd better have something to wash it down.  This is Bobby Flay Throwdown chicken.  I would put this up against anybody.  Good thing this isn't a competition. Oh, and just for the record, I have 12 herbs and spices in this recipe

*Recipe number 2:* Oh wow.  The coating is very light, slightly crispy, and the chicken is hot, almost to hot to handle.  But it is possibly the most tender chicken I have ever made.  The flavor is mildly savory, with a hint of sweet undertones, and just enough pepper to warm your mouth, almost without being able to be detected.  But it does enhance the flavor.  The coating doesn't hide the chicken meat flavor, but rather, compliments it.  I really like this batch.  This one is a keeper.  Wait, I need another bite.  I'm not kidding.  This is the most tender chicken I have ever eaten, let alone made.  And it's just grocery store chicken, pre-cut and packaged.  It's very moist, without being sloppy, and my hands aren't coming away greasy.  The after taste is mild, but lingers.  It's pleasant.  This is good chicken!  Delicate but wonderful flavor.  Don't drink this one with beer.  You need something better.

Ok. so here are the recipes.

*Recipe 1: I'm going to name this one - Goodweed's Bull Dog Chicken*
Preheat the oven to 375' F.
In a bowl, combine the following with a wire whisk.
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/8 tsp. powdered ginger
1/2 tsp. marjoram
1/4 tsp. rubbed sage
1/4 tsp. ground thyme
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. tumeric
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1 dash Chinese 5-spice powder
1/8 tsp. celery seed
1/4 tsp. granulated onion powder
In a seperate bowl, make an egg-wash from 1 large egg whisked with 1/4 cup water.

Preheat 2 inches of oil in a frying pan until fragrant.  Turn heat to medium flame.

Skin the chicken thighs and dredge in seasoned flour.  Dip in the egg-wash, and then again in the seasoned flour.  Shake excess coating from the chicken and place in hot oil.  Don't crown the pan.  Fry on each side for 2 minutes.  Remove the chicken to a foil-lined pan and place into the oven.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Serve immediately.

*Recipe Number 2:  *Name this one for me, but not until after you've tried it.  So good!
Preheat oven to 375' F.
Again, whisk the following ingredients into a bowl:
1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup uncooked farina (cream of wheat)
1 1/2 tsp. Kosher salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp granulated garlic
1/8 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1/8 tsp. ground cumin
Egg-wash
Follow the same cooking technique as in recipe number 1.


 Ok.  So while the first recipe is a delicate delight, the second is a celebration for your taste buds.  Neither is your grandma's fried chicken.  This is pure goodweed stuff.  I hate to sound so full of myself, but after these two successes, I really can't help myself.  You guys and gals gotta try 'em.  If you don't, you'll be cheating yourselves.  You can tell your family that you created them if you want.  I don't care.   Can I have some more?  Oh, wait.  I just made two pieces.  Oh, and the second recipe is made to go with some great sides, like sweet or mashed potatoes, and a good salad to help resuscitate your taste buds.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, I haven't done mine yet (will tomorrow) so I didn't look at your recipes.


----------



## TeonW (Feb 14, 2009)

Farina = Cream of wheat? elaborate for me plz?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 15, 2009)

TeonW said:


> Farina = Cream of wheat? elaborate for me plz?



Think of corn meal, but made of wheat.  The texture is a little grainy, but when cooked, is smooth, like tiny tapioca balls, slightly sweet, and warms you to your bones.

Added in its uncooked state to a flour mixture, then fried in oil, it develops a softer crunch than does corn meal, which can be too crunchy at times.  The farina blends with the flour to create a lightly crunchy texture, without altering other flavors.  It's in there for its texture.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, I'm giving you gramma Fischer's recipe.........kill the chicken and pluck it.....ok skip this part..........(but that's what she did on a Saturday).........brine the chicken......that means to cut it up into pieces and soak in salt water for several hours......she'd do it before Sunday mass.........come home roll the pieces in  flour that had been spiced with salt and pepper/////probably a teaspoon salt or so  to 1/4 tsp pepper.........that's it......and then fry in oil........she put Col. Sanders to shame.......


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, so who's gonna try out the recipes?  And we need more than just the two I posted, and Expat's Grandmother's.  C'mon everyone.  It's time to step up and shine.  We can do it better than the Colonel.  I know we can.  We have a bunhc of talent around here.

Ok, so one of you who admit to not being great at frying chicken.  You could test the recipes and let us know who hard or easy it was for you to follow it, and what kind of relults you got.  That would be a great test for you and those who post recipes.

We need to show what we can do.  So who's next?  Who's gonna step up and be counted?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2009)

GW...I'm gonna try your recipe Number 1 next time I fry chicken.....


----------



## Sedagive (Feb 18, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Something tell me that you changed more than KFC. It's not all that good once you know what is.


 

I would have to disagree. KFC does not make their chicken the same way they used to. If you look at this commercial from 1969, the chicken looks completely different from the breaded looking junk they sell today. The old chicken had a light coating of flour and was cooked to a darker color.

YouTube - Kentucky Fried Chicken commercial - 1969


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi.  I am very interested in the outcome of this.  I will definitely try it, but it wont be in the next couple of days.  Maybe in the next week or ten days, however.  I may have to ask for a couple of pointers, though;  while I am moderately competent at several things, I am almost completely ignorant about frying chicken.



Goodweed of the North said:


> Ok, so who's gonna try out the recipes?  And we need more than just the two I posted, and Expat's Grandmother's.  C'mon everyone.  It's time to step up and shine.  We can do it better than the Colonel.  I know we can.  We have a bunhc of talent around here.
> 
> Ok, so one of you who admit to not being great at frying chicken.  You could test the recipes and let us know who hard or easy it was for you to follow it, and what kind of relults you got.  That would be a great test for you and those who post recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to agree with you.  I have not had it a lot, but I usually have a good memory as concerning food, and it is my belief that what I have had in the last few years has not been the same as what I had as a child or when I was in college.  It was quite good then, I thought.



Sedagive said:


> I would have to disagree. KFC does not make their chicken the same way they used to. If you look at this commercial from 1969, the chicken looks completely different from the breaded looking junk they sell today. The old chicken had a light coating of flour and was cooked to a darker color.
> 
> YouTube - Kentucky Fried Chicken commercial - 1969


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 24, 2009)

Think I will try the Bulldog recipe tonight....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Think I will try the Bulldog recipe tonight....


 
I can hardly wait to hear about your experience.  Just remember, I was cooking just two chicken thighs to test the flavor.  If cooking more chicken, increase the oven time slightly to 40 minutes.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 24, 2009)

Roger -- Wilco on the time...I had picked up on that, but thanks...

I went  through my "Penzey's Showroom" cabinet...I have all of the necessary ingredients!! 

I'm Hungry!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 24, 2009)

...........40 minutes to go


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 24, 2009)

Goodweeds Bull Dog Chicken ---

I used a whole chicken...skin on...did not brine. I followed the recipe to the letter with these exceptions...I used 1 Cup of flour...It took it for a whole chicken. Also I browned for about 3 1/2 minutes per side...In the oven for 40 minutes....

The chicken was perfectly done...moist, tender, juicy. I wanted the crust to be a bit more crispy, but it was ok...The spices work well together with only a slight hint of celery flavor, other than salt, being prominent. I did not find this offensive. I did not cook it on a foil lined pan but rather on a wire rack over a pan...I also turned the chicken 1/2 (20 minutes) through the cooking process...I think this helps with crispness on both sides...

The recipe is well worth repeating, and I recommend it for your table...

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Toots (Feb 24, 2009)

That fried chicken looks like it belongs in a food magazine - drool!
You did good Uncle Bob!
Now, seriously, I need your address........


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep.  That's just what it looks like when I pull it from the oven.  Your picture is wonderful.  We should live next to each other.  We could start our own cooking magazine.  We could call it Bob & Bob's Gourmet Grub (The Best of the North & South).

Do you have any suggestions to improve on the recipe?  I really liked the mixture, but as I said, it was my first attempt at creating a seasoned flour.  The second recipe is equally as good, maybe better, IMHO, but completely different in flavor profile.

And now, it's your turn.  Wow us with something great.  We are trying to come up with the ultimate fried chicken recipes.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Toots (Feb 25, 2009)

I might try this Bulldog chicken recipe on Saturday.  As a Southerner, I am a miserable failure at frying chicken so I need to practice.


----------



## stinemates (Feb 25, 2009)

Uncle Bob - That looks amazing!
Goodweed - Thank's for the recipe. I will try it out very soon and report back!


----------

